# Sad news from Mexconnect



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

We're sorry to report that Scott Parks, a long-time MexConnect contributor, passed away recently at his home in Melaque. His contributions to the forums were numerous, and invariably positive,the helpful and interesting. His genuine interest in Mexico and love for the country and its people will be sadly missed. 

Sparks, Scotts board name joined Expat in 2007 and wrote over 2000 posts until November 2017 when he passed...I once asked him for help finding a hotel in Melaque and he invited me to stay at his home, stayed up half the night talking Mexico....RIP Amigo.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this, Chicois. I always enjoyed Scott’s contributions. I also had read his blogs, and he certainly integrated with local Mexican families and was generous with his time and resources. He especially seemed committed to helping several of the children in their schooling. Que en paz descanse.


----------

